# Hymer sites.



## Hazy-thoughts (May 18, 2008)

Hi all,
We are still in a similar situation to when I updated you all last time, House is up for sale, had a few viewings, though no serious interest as of yet.
We have our eyes on a couple of motorhomes, they are both Hymer s700's. The thinking being if we plan to travel and live in it for a time, we want to be comfortable, and have plenty of room for the dog and the fishing gear.
I just wondered if anyone has got any advice or sites, where there may be any Hymer 700's for sale.
We are hoping to pick one up around 10-12 yrs old,  any pointers would be very much appreciated.
I did have a list of Motorhome sites, but pc went pop and I now have a new lappy, unfortunately I have lost all my websites. I have found all the usual ones again, but I know between you guy's you have so much information, I am just hoping you can help. 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## G4GMO (May 18, 2008)

*Hymer s700*

You might want to consider importing one from Germany and save yourself a lot of money. We imported our S670 and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

Found ours on the mobile.de website.

[http://tinyurl.com/6y4v5p]

Best of luck in your hunt 

Jon


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (May 18, 2008)

Thanks very much ***** and Steele.
I have the friendly hippo and dmuk, brownhills and so on, it is more the German ones, of where anyone might know of a S700 for sale really.
The Mobile.de is a good one, that I had used, but lost 
So very grateful for that, there are a few German dealers that I know I had links for, but as always when you are looking it is difficult to find them 

Thanks again fellas


----------



## walkers (May 19, 2008)

bought mine from www.gebrauchtewohnmobile.de
they had a few hymers back in december might be worth a look. but bear in mind the exchange rate against the euro isn't as good as it was back then


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (May 22, 2008)

Thanks very much Walkers


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 4, 2008)

Walkers you have a pm


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a bump to the top again.

We are in a position to seriously start thinking about buying a van now, contracts exchanged everything going swimmingly (he says keeping everything crossed) 
Could I please ask anyone that see's a Hymer s700 for sale, preferably on a german site (They tend to be soooo much cheaper)  to please let me know via this thread or pm. I have one or two in mind, but am keen to see as many as possible before actually purchasing.


Nearly there, starting to get exciting now


----------



## walkers (Nov 4, 2008)

All the very best of luck, from experience the dealer I bought from had the best quality vans I had seen in germany. I looked in several places but only felt comfortable buying from them. Another place you might want to look is a place they call motorhome mile that is at Mulheim an der Rhur near dusseldorf. but i found them a little on the expensive side and mainly quite dirty.
regards Tony


----------



## 4x4busdriver (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi..I'm new to all this but have you tried Nick Legg at...
http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/index.php
He was very helpful and VERY knowledgeable.
I've just purchased a Hymer B754 through him


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi busdriver,

Yes I have had many conversations with Nick, over the last few months. He had exactly the sort of van we were after, and I was hoping to purchase it, unfortunately it sold before my house did. Now we have sold house, (all bar  shouting) and have hopefully found the van we are after. I am hoping to fly to Germany next week and give it the once over, then collect the following week, once house sale completes.

Appreciate the advice though thanks


----------



## Hymerman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Just one to think about, Auctions!!*

Have you thought about the auctions??  I bought a van up near Measham (British Car Autions)  a couple of months ago and saved myself around £5000 Lloyds finance put a lot of there repositions through the auction and as a private buyer you can win hands down on the dealers there as they all need to make a profit.

If you try and log onto;

http://cav.auctionview.co.uk/MainMenu.asp       Then click on the Motorhome/Caravan section, that will take you through to the stock locator.  Press view results and it will show you what is on offer.  The auctions are held at a few different locations around the country and I must admit it's quite fun going to one..

There are old and new vans, small and all the way up to the big RV's.  I've bought two van through the auctions over the years and you can save yourself a small fortune!!

Just a thought!!

Andy


----------



## hollyhymer (Dec 3, 2008)

just a update :
myself and Pete(4x4 busdriver) are picking up our Hymer B754 next Thursday ...so feeling pretty thrilled at the mo....

new start....new lifestyle...cant wait


----------

